# Asus9800XT - Lüfterausfall



## Mark (1. August 2004)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Dachte schon, es ist endlich Hochsommer, da stellt sich heraus, die Hitze kommt von meiner Grafikkarte *Asus Radeon 9800XT*. Ein Blick auf die Karte (dem Smartdoctor darf man ja nicht vertrauen) offenbarte: beide Lüfter stehen!
Zunächst dachte ich es liegt evtl. am Staub, aber beide Lüfter lassen sich leicht drehen. Ja, einen der beiden kann ich sogar "anwerfen", wobei dieser dann allerdings mit etwa 500rpm "dahineiert" und irgendwann schließlich doch stoppt.
Dieser "Zustand" ist übrigens "Windowsunabhängig": Stillstand auch im Bios-Menü, wo ja normalerweise alle Lüfter vorerst auf 100% laufen (Smartdoctor ist also nicht schuld  ).
Mein unqualifizierter Gedanke, die Grafikkarte könnte zu wenig Strom/Spannung bekommen, wird von Smartdoctor nicht bestätigt: dieser zeigt korrekte Werte.
Gleichzeitig meldet Smartdoctor natürlich, die Lüfter seien defekt und "es könnte sein, daß diese ausgetauscht werden müssen"...
Doch bevor ich meinen Rechner nun zum Händler bringe und einen längeren "Ausfall" riskiere an Euch die Frage: Welche Möglichkeiten zur Fehlersuche oder sogar -korrektur habe ich?! Kann ich irgendetwas machen (ausser mit dem auf kalt geschalteten Föhn vorm Rechner zu sitzen  )?!

Vielleicht noch wichtig: P4C800 Deluxe mit P4 3.2

Gegoogled habe ich bereits, stieß aber nur auf Diskussionen ala: "das ist bei Asus normal" gegen "bei mir noch nie passiert" - Lösungen fand ich keine...

Für jegliche Hilfe wäre ich äußerst dankbar!
Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## Radhad (2. August 2004)

Also ich hatte soetwas mal mit einer GeForce 2 GTS von ELSA, allerdings hat sich meine Karte direkt verabschiedet... Wenn die Lüfter komische Geräusche machen, bzw. nicht Rund laufen, dann ist deren Kugellager kaputt (hört man dann an dem Geräusch). Dann sofort mit der Karte zum Hersteller / Händler! Interessant wäre, was du für Komponenten im Rechner hast und was für ein Netzteil, vieleicht reicht ja doch der Strom nicht?


MfG Radhad


----------



## Mark (2. August 2004)

Hi Radhad!

Wie geschrieben, der "langsame" Lauf ließ mich ja auch auf "Strom" tippen, aber ich habe extra von der Firma, wo ich den Rechner kaufte diesen Hinweis bekommen und somit ein größeres Netzteil und ich glaube ein kaputtes "Kugellager" kann man beim Drehen spüren, oder?
Auf jedenfall vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, die ich auch (indirekt bzw. vor lesen Deines Posts) befolgt habe!
War gerade mit der Grafikkarte beim Händler: die haben das Teil kurz in der Werkstatt in einen Rechner geschoben, der Verkäufer kam zurück und schwupps hatte ich eine neue Grafikkarte in der Hand! "Die Steuerelektronik der Lüfter scheint kaputt zu sein."
Also nur mal so als Tipp für alle Wiener: NRE (nre.at) kann ich nur weiterempfehlen!

Nun läuft wieder alles, besonders die Lüfter *dröööhn* (aber heute ein schönes  )

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------

